# ملاحظات حول تعريب الهندسه



## راسم النعيمي (29 أغسطس 2007)

انني ومن خلال خبرتي وتجربتي ليس مع التعريب الكامل للعلوم الهندسيه وذلك لعدة اسباب اوجزها بما يلي:
1-واهمها قلة المصادر العربيه للعلوم الهندسيه مما يجعل الطالب والباحث اسير مصادر قليله جدا مقارنه بما هو متوفر عالميا
2-ضعف الكتب المترجمه وركاكة التعابير الهندسية
3-عدم توحيد او استخدام الاصطلاحات الموحدة على نطاق الامة العربيه مما يجعل وجود عدة مصطلحات لموضوع واحد مما يربك الطالب والباحث
4-تصعب التعريب عملية اختلاط اوالانسجام مع المنتديات والمراكز البحثيه العالميه لا سيما وان اغلب هذه المنتديات هي باللغة الانكليزيه
5-تصعيب عملية اكمال الدراسات العليا في الدول المتقدمه

وعليه ارى ان يتم التعريب الجزئي وادخال المصطلحات العربيه الموحدة ولكن بالاعتماد على المصادر الاجنبية الخارجيه وباعتماد المراجع والكتب الحصيفة وشكرا


----------

